# forums upgraded



## mkellogg

Hi everyone,

I've just upgraded the forum software to vB 3.6.1.  Please let me know if there are any problems.  This new version mainly has bug fixes.  I can only think of a single new feature. 

Mike


----------



## Trina

Hi Mike,

Firstly, thank you for the Forums.

I'm having difficulty clicking onto "New Posts". I keep getting this error page:

PHP has encountered an Access Violation at 01AAA00C

regards,
Trina

Edit: this doesn't happen every time. Sometimes I get lucky.


----------



## Jana337

Hi Trina,

When it happens next, click on Ctrl + F5 to clear your cache. 

Jana


----------



## Trina

Thanks Jana, that seems to have done the trick. Many thanks,
Trina

Edit:
Eek! It's still happening
PHP has encountered an Access Violation at 01AAB297


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

I get the same error every other time when clicking on the UCP link...
Edit: no more now (I cleared the cache, of course, many many times).


----------



## zaby

Hello,

When I try to access User Control Panel ,Calendar or Advanced search, 
I get a HTTP 500 Internal error 

edit: when I first tried it it worked fine but I also get the error for "new posts"


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks everyone.  I have reset something on the server.  Those pages should be working now.


----------



## zaby

Yes, it works !
Thank you


----------



## lsp

mkellogg said:


> I can only think of a single new feature.
> 
> Mike


Which is ...(did I miss something, since no one else asked  )?


----------



## cuchuflete

I have found one small problem, which also appeared, briefly, with a prior upgrade.

I click on a thread title in the Main Menu page, and FF, latest version, freezes, both for WR and all other open tabs.  I close and re-open FF.

When I click on the Forum link, and then the link for the thread itself, it opens with no problems.

I've replicated this problem three times, and have cleared cache, cookies, and the waste paper basket next to my desk.

I trust it will fix itself after a day or two, as happened the last time.


----------



## Jana337

lsp said:


> Which is ...(did I miss something, since no one else asked  )?


Got it, finally! 

It is a feature visible only to moderators. It helps us manage redirects (the trace left when we move threads) in a more user-friendly way.



Jana


----------



## Rayines

Hello: Everything has changed for me. I can't see the Avatars, I have no icons on this window (the advance one), I haven't the possibility of clicking "write reply" (well, I don't remember what it said, since I can't see it). ¿Any advice?


----------



## Jana337

Are you using your usual browser? Please log out, clear all cookies, log in again and report back.

Jana


----------



## Alxmrphi

Mike, by "vb" the only thing I can think of (I was a basic software programmer a few years ago, not a website programmer) .. but "vb" means "Visual Basic" to me, yet this can't work with a PHP site, so it left me a bit confused.

If you read this before Moogey does, what are you refering to by "vb" ?


----------



## Jana337

vBulletin, the forum software. 

Jana


----------



## Alxmrphi

Oh so it's not a programming language. Gotcha


----------



## Moogey

to Alex!

By the way, the PHP access violations have absolutely nothing to do with your computer or your cache; this is an error that occurs on the website's server(s) and nothing else.

-M


----------



## Rayines

Jana337 said:


> Are you using your usual browser? Please log out, clear all cookies, log in again and report back.
> 
> Jana


Thank you Jana: I turned the PC off and then I turned it on again, and apparently the problem is solved now.


----------



## Jana337

Rayines said:


> Thank you Jana: I turned the PC off and then I turned it on again, and apparently the problem is solved now.


It was very mean to paralyze the server in the process, though. 

Jana


----------

